# Experience with Apiguard.



## jbford (Apr 17, 2009)

i do not use when forecast is for 90+. there is a little extra bearding but that is all. (usually put on Sep 25 here in North AR.)

see lots of dead mites in the trays below the hives. 

There is, at times, a definite thymol odor around the hives.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

In previous years I've had similar experiences with ApiGuard. I've also seen queen supercedures that appeared to be triggered by its application during periods of elevated temperatures. I now use half a dose, with applications spaced one week apart and it seems less disruptive.

From the manufacturer's website:
_At temperatures above 25ºC (77ºF) it is possible to use a half-dose of Apiguard and get a very good mite kill. Use 2 doses of 25g Apiguard, one week apart instead of 2 x 50g at two weeks apart. A third 25g dose is sometimes used after the second week where mite infestations are high. 
When it is very hot, the thymol sublimes faster from the gel and the bees are more active moving the Apiguard around. Both these factors increase the effectiveness of the treatment and less product is needed. Make sure the hive entrance is not restricted, allowing thymol vapour to escape._


----------



## wdcrkapry205 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have been in touch with the manufacturer and they tell me my experience is not the norm. He said that most likely the brood I saw removed was directly above the tray and that the bees associated the brood with the thymol and removed it. He did suggest placing the tray on top of the two deep or splitting the treatment 25g between hive bodies and 25g on top of 2nd deep, or using 25g treatments one week apart. I treated another yard a couple days after the first and placed the tray on top of the 2nd deep with an empty super on top. Went back the next morning and they where ignoring it. I have asked but he has yet to tell me if the mites are killed by the vapor or if they have to come in contact with the product. Next time I'll split treatment 25g and 25g between and above boxes spread on a piece of 4x4 cardboard. He also said to be sure to stir the product good if using bulk tub. Live and learn they say, the directions can't provide experience....:lookout:


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

wdcrkapry205 said:


> I have asked but he has yet to tell me if the mites are killed by the vapor or if they have to come in contact with the product.


Either one...
From their website

_Sublimation: During the first few days, vapour plus solvent is slowly given off. Unlike some other formulations, or with raw crystals, this does not disturb the bees. The concentration of the thymol vapour from the gel gradually increases to a set level.


Contact: Worker bees climb into the APIGUARD tray and begin to remove the gel, as a hive cleaning behaviour. The gel adheres to the bees' body hairs and as the bees run through the hive they distribute the product to the colony. The gel that the worker is carrying is eventually thrown out through the hive entrance but the trail it leaves behind on its journey through the brood nest remains until it too in cleaned_


----------



## wdcrkapry205 (Feb 11, 2010)

Dan, thanks for the info.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

An update. I treated a couple of yards last week with Apiguard. I got a call last night from one of the property owners saying there is a 'swarm' hanging from a branch near the hives. I drove through on Saturday and took quick look at the hives and one had some pupae on the landing board and ground...I'm guessing that this is the hive that left. Temps here last week were in the eighties. I used half a dose. It is not unusual to have a few absconds with Apiguard but at half dose I was hoping to reduce it to none.


----------



## wdcrkapry205 (Feb 11, 2010)

When trying to decide between FA or Apiguard for a fall mite treatment, I choose Apiguard because the instructions recommend using in late summer when temps. are between 60 and 105 degrees. A very wide range. FA on the other hand is recommended at temps between 50 and 79 degrees, not a good choice for a late summer treatment in our geographic region. I decided to use Apiguard in late summer and FA in the spring if needed. All I know to do is to try tinkering with the dosage and application ( as you have recommended ) but still staying in line with the directions from the manufactuer. I have decided if you place it directly below larvae or capped brood, if they have any hygenic behavior at all they will remove it. Also seems to me that it would be better applied on thin card board or thick squares of paper. ( 4x4 ) We all know how they can shred and spread around paper and cardboard .


----------

